# Simple 4 question MBTI-style quiz



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

'sup?

I created this:
https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ


First 4 letters = your type.
Last 4 letters = obviously not your type.

I plan on actually doing some 'proper' ones in the future, now that I've made an account etc, but, this one's basically a sample test.

Keen to see hear some thoughts.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I got ESTP, which I clearly am not.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> I got ESTP, which I clearly am not.


To get ESTP, you have to pick the E, S, T and P options.

Of course, it's not perfect, I just banged the whole thing out in about 10 minutes basically as a test, to see if I even liked the platform.

But, I do believe the E/I and S/N questions are solid - they're based off of information on the official MBTI website, the E/I one in particular is targeting the manner in which we gain energy, and where we prefer to spend it.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi for the first question there are very few people who would find the second option stimulating, even if introverts end up doing it a lot.

For the second question, I am not sure how getting a rough idea of a problem and winging it is supposed to be an N thing.

On Form M, I only answered 1 question out of 47 I/E and N/S questions as not I or N, putting me on the extreme side of both axes. Yet somehow you picked single questions that gave me the opposite of my strongest preferences.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Not bad if looking for a minute quiz. Only issue is the first question. I thought it was an S or N, not E or I question. Oh and I got ESTP.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi for the first question there are very few people who would find the second option stimulating, even if introverts end up doing it a lot.
> 
> For the second question, I am not sure how getting a rough idea of a problem and winging it is supposed to be an N thing.
> 
> On Form M, I only answered 1 question out of 47 I/E and N/S questions as not I or N, putting me on the extreme side of both axes. Yet somehow you picked single questions that gave me the opposite of my strongest preferences.


First question is about energy i.e the heart of E/I.
Second question is about how you get the big picture, and N types are renown for thinking they just "get it", S types prefer to actually flesh it out because they don't think they just "get it" without knowing everything they need to.

Re: Form M results, eh, unlucky? 

I feel like they're both solid questions and separate E/I and S/N beautifully and succinctly.

Real E/I and S/N.
Not the BS versions.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

The Dude said:


> Not bad if looking for a minute quiz. Only issue is the first question. I thought it was an S or N, not E or I question. Oh and I got ESTP.


The quiz doesn't care what you thought the questions were for, haha.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> First question is about energy i.e the heart of E/I.


You used the word "stimulation" rather than "energy", but there's really only so much time that most introverts can even examine stuff listed in the second question.


> Second question is about how you get the big picture, and N types are renown for thinking they just "get it", S types prefer to actually flesh it out because they don't think they just "get it" without knowing everything they need to.


Then why is Enneagram 5 shown to correlate with N rather than S?


> Re: Form M results, eh, unlucky?


Well damn, guess I am, never realized my true type was ESTP, Form M is truly garbage with how it gave me such strong I and N results.


> I feel like they're both solid questions and separate E/I and S/N beautifully and succinctly.
> 
> Real E/I and S/N.
> Not the BS versions.


The BS versions, as in Form M? Is this some kind of troll?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> You used the word "stimulation" rather than "energy", but there's really only so much time that most introverts can even examine stuff listed in the second question.


Is there, though? That's the whole deal with introversion.
They gain energy by doing that.



> Then why is Enneagram 5 shown to correlate with N rather than S?


Since when? You got a link?
I notice ISTPs and ISTJs type as 5s all day, in fact, type 5 is the most common ISTP Enneagram, IIRC.



> Well damn, guess I am, never realized my true type was ESTP, Form M is truly garbage with how it gave me such strong I and N results.


Nah, nothing to do with Form M - it's more aimed at tearing apart the notion that Extraversion = 'loud' 'gregarious' 'social butterfly' and should rather be seen as one gaining energy from external stimuli.

Regarding N/S - ehh.. I still feel like it's solid.
S types build up to big picture understanding by actively seeking out information. 
N types think they just know it already and have a grasp on the big picture right off the bat, so they roll from there.

It's all based off of information from the official MBTIonline website.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> Then why is Enneagram 5 shown to correlate with N rather than S?


My experience is that "just getting it" and proceeding from there is a typically NF trait. NT-types still have that intuitive sense, but we usually see it as part of the process of asking questions and investigating the problem. This probably relates to how F-types try to see ideas in positive lights whereas T-types prefer to adopt a more critical stance.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi for MBTI/Enneagram correlations

Older thread, probably from before people typed by Grant stacks very much (1999): MBTI-Enneagram correlations
Newer survey from Heidi Priebe (2016): https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2016/01/mbti-and-the-enneagram-2/
Typology Central/Personality Cafe (2016): https://www.typologycentral.com/wiki/index.php/Enneagram_and_MBTI_Correlation

In the old one, 5 was shown to be the most intuitive type. Poor sample size for ISTP but it was INTP > ISTP > INTJ >.
In the Priebe one, 5 had the highest proportion for INTP followed by ISTP and INTJ which are essentially tied, with ISTJ lagging by a lot.
In the last one from here and Typology Central, 5 was INTP > INTJ > ISTP > ISTJ.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi for MBTI/Enneagram correlations
> 
> Older thread, probably from before people typed by Grant stacks very much (1999): MBTI-Enneagram correlations
> Newer survey from Heidi Priebe (2016): https://thoughtcatalog.com/heidi-priebe/2016/01/mbti-and-the-enneagram-2/
> ...


This doesn't show a correlation between type 5 and N.
._.

The ISTP and ISTJ results are way too high to come to that conclusion.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

This test is pulling solid results in other places I've posted it.

._.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi in all three links, INTP > ISTP, and INTJ > ISTJ. In the first link, correlation was explicitly tested for, and N correlated with 5 more than any other Enneagram type.

I don't know how the correlation can't be obvious.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> @Turi in all three links, INTP > ISTP, and INTJ > ISTJ. In the first link, correlation was explicitly tested for, and N correlated with 5 more than any other Enneagram type.
> 
> I don't know how the correlation can't be obvious.


First link literally says xSTP results should be treated with skeptical as should ISTJ.

They're the exact types were talking about here on the S side.

I hereby dismiss this evidence.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi you sure didn't have trouble linking to sketchy Facebook polls with much smaller samples. You seem to selective skepticism when it comes to data.

And even if you ignore the first one (ISTP is actually higher in the ranking in this one anyway, it's the only one out of the three where it's higher than INTJ by a decent margin), the other two tell the same story.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

I got ESTJ. I don't really know how to feel about this one, eh but it was a short entertainment.


----------



## Sky_Nova_20 (Sep 10, 2017)

ENTJ
I took this, just for its strange simplicity.
I also rarely ever get extroversion, since it's usually my weakest dichotomy.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

I got ESTJ

meh close enough


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Any moment now, I feel like Turi is gonna pop out and say "You've been punk'd".


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Am I the only one who got introversion here? I ended up with ISTJ.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Introversion/Extroversion is not so much about stimulation as it is about the flow of mental energy (libido), i.e Introverts draw energy away from the object (abstraction of external activities), while Extroverts try to be in synch with the object by directly engaging with it. Therefore, activities such as browsing the internet, reading books, watching Netflix, etc. can be highly stimulating for introverts because it gives them material to abstract from while at the same time requiring little energy and active engagement from them. I know that because that's what I like to do, I watch movies and read books because I want to ponder about them -- that is what's the most exciting about it, the experience of actually watching/reading something takes a back seat.

On the other hand, socializing, playing sports, travelling, etc. are more in the realm of Extroverts because those activities require a more direct engagement with the external world. And while not all Extroverts are social butterflies, socializing does fall more in line with Extroversion for obvious reasons -- even Jung hinted at that. That's not to say that Introverts can't do those same things because we're all balanced individuals, but there's always a natural inclination towards one or the other.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

PiT said:


> Am I the only one who got introversion here? I ended up with ISTJ.


I ended up with ISTJ too.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I made guesses of what each MBTI type (on the left) would be most likely to get on the test (on the right).
ENFJ -> ESFJ
ENFP -> ENFP
ENTJ -> ESTJ
ENTP -> ENTP
ESFJ -> ENFJ
ESFP -> ENFP
ESTJ -> ENTJ
ESTP -> ENTP
INFJ -> ISFJ
INFP -> ESFP
INTJ -> ISTJ
INTP -> ESTP
ISFJ -> ESFJ
ISFP -> ENFP
ISTJ -> ESTJ
ISTP -> ESTP


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

This test is intriguing the fuck out of me.
I've posted it in a couple of places and it's nailed what "I" think other people's real type is with astounding accuracy.

I'm hesitant to throw it out the window because of this, lol.
Even though, admittedly, it's a rush-job quiz.

I literally just nabbed some info from the official mbtionline website and basically made it easy to relate to without being obvious as to which question targets which preference.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

I love how enneagram and instinctual variant correlations don't at all match up with the idea of S being low openness


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I love how enneagram and instinctual variant correlations don't at all match up with the idea of S being low openness


I love how loads of "N" types are picking the option that basically says "I prefer to gather external information to understand something because I don't trust my intuition to do it for me".

EDIT: I intend this as a joke, not as a stab at anyone who's responded to the thread thus far.
I've posted this in more than one place, too. Lol.


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Turi said:


> I love how loads of "N" types are picking the option that basically says "I prefer to gather external information to understand something because I don't trust my intuition to do it for me".


Completely trusting my Intuition seems just dumb, especially involving complex problems that aren't easily understood. The Intuitive/Sensing question seemed more like Judging/Perceiving to me.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

ESFJ 

you couldn't me more inaccurate.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> Completely trusting my Intuition seems just dumb, especially involving complex problems that aren't easily understood. The Intuitive/Sensing question seemed more like Judging/Perceiving to me.


But trusting intuition is what makes an N type an N type.
>_<


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ruri The Typer said:


> ESFJ
> 
> you couldn't me more inaccurate.


Nailed it.
Bake me and all my friends a fookin' cake lad.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> Nailed it.
> Bake me and all my friends a fookin' cake lad.


I dont know how to cook, im both inferior Si and Se and Ne and Ni dominant


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Turi said:


> Nailed it.
> Bake me and all my friends a fookin' cake lad.


mate the only thing your getting is a half bitten lamington


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> But trusting intuition is what makes an N type an N type.
> >_<


It's what makes a human a schizophrenic.

And that kind of "intuition" usually comes more in a sensory form as in it "feels right", rather than produced from abstract reasoning.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I want to stress I don't really "stand by" this test and am only really defending it because I made it, sort of light-hearted defence of sorts.

It's a total rush-job.
It IS based off of information from the official MBTI website though.
So it's interesting to see so many E and S types!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Ruri The Typer said:


> I dont know how to cook, im both inferior Si and Se and Ne and Ni dominant


So make something up.


----------



## CultOfPersonality (Sep 12, 2017)

Turi said:


> So make something up.


make something up yourself, you are the one who is EINSTFPJ


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Turi said:


> But trusting intuition is what makes an N type an N type.
> >_<


My Intuition has betrayed me various times, why should I trust it 100%? Besides, Thinking also tends to trust more reliable methods of gathering information, I don't want to be incompetent. Do you really just have hunches on things and don't make any research on them whatsoever? If you're an NT, I think you can agree with me that this sounds dumb.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Mr Castelo said:


> My Intuition has betrayed me various times, why should I trust it 100%? Besides, Thinking also tends to trust more reliable methods of gathering information, I don't want to be incompetent. Do you really just have hunches on things and don't make any research on them whatsoever? If you're an NT, I think you can agree with me that this sounds dumb.


Well hey, maybe there's an Ne-Ni conflict here.

I definitely just get a feel, or the gist of what's going on, and go from there.
I feel like I've "got this" basically 100% of the time.

I am incredibly confident in my "intuition" because it's how I live my life.
I literally just wing everything through "intuition".


----------



## Mr Castelo (May 28, 2017)

Turi said:


> Well hey, maybe there's an Ne-Ni conflict here.
> 
> I definitely just get a feel, or the gist of what's going on, and go from there.
> I feel like I've "got this" basically 100% of the time.


I have the same, I just do research later to not make some dumbass mistake. When I first got into MBTI, I was sure that I got everything correctly, but it was mostly just based on stereotypes because I didn't bother to look up the details, lol. Besides, I think that Intuition is more than just "trusting your gut", it's a form of perception, but that has already been discussed extensively before.


----------



## kookykate (Jan 9, 2018)

I go istp and I know for sure I’m an intp ..... I know this because I thought at one point that I may be an istp but once I learned about that type I realized that I definitely don’t fit in there lol


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

kookykate said:


> I go istp and I know for sure I’m an intp ..... I know this because I thought at one point that I may be an istp but once I learned about that type I realized that I definitely don’t fit in there lol


Nice, solid, logical and convincing argument Mrs. Ti dom.

What was it about ISTP that doesn't fit?

Welcome to the forum btw! 
Interesting thread to make your first post in!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

There are people out there who pick the introverted option even when the focus on external stimuli isn't honed in on "people".

That's what I was trying to get at with the E/I here.
Remove "people" focus i.e "social butterfly" and "gregarious" bullshit and make it more about external stimuli v internal stimuli and see all the "introverted" extraverts appear.

It's kinda cool.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Reckful, the guy who just pulls up studies and says if something hasn't been empirically proven is therefore bullshit, a man who doesn't trust logical reasoning. The man takes information exactly as is and extrapolates nothing from it somehow types as an intuitive.


----------



## nep2une (Jun 15, 2017)

Bunniculla said:


> Any moment now, I feel like Turi is gonna pop out and say "You've been punk'd".


I often feel like this is going to be the case.

















I feel like with the second image that was a thing that actually occurred with that thread he had on dominant Si and inferior Ne where I remember a lot of the participants seemed at least a little skeptical, while there was me who was basically just going along with it and entertaining the ideas presented there.


----------



## blackpants (May 3, 2017)

Estj


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

neptune_faced said:


> I often feel like this is going to be the case.
> 
> View attachment 754922
> 
> ...


I'm not going to jump out and punk anybody, haha.

That question is T/F, fwiw, incase it wasn't overly obvious.

It's interesting, on FB, some people are returning "T" results and saying "but I'm an INFJ :smug:" etc - muthafucka, there's only 4 questions, if you returned a T results, it's because you clicked the god damn option that says you react to new ideas and information with a degree of skepticism, and seek out logical flaws and inconsistencies in it (T) _over_ being welcoming of new ideas and information and seeking what is right or good about an idea (F).


I have to admit the amount of "INxx" types returning "ESxx" results is astounding.
I feel like the first question pretty clearly separates a preference for external stimuli from a preference for internal stimuli.
I also feel like the second question clearly separates an S approach to gathering information to flesh out an understanding from the N approach to magically already having that understanding - which to me, is kind of what intuition is..

I'm super hesitant to dismiss the results it's returning because from my point of view, the questions clearly separate each dichotomy preference from each other.

It's almost like someone picking "I'm a Sensor" and then trying to tell me they're an intuitive, when they literally just picked "Sensor".

/endrant


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

I got ISTJ...
@Turi I'm curious if that correlates with your impression of me given you've previously suggested ISFJ and ESTJ as alternative possibilities. 

I did find it a bit 'rough and ready' but I don't see Turi claiming otherwise. I didn't immediately recognise the E/I question as being E/I either but when I thought about the list of activities more it became apparent which was more stimulating to me for longer periods of time.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

AllyKat said:


> I got ISTJ...
> @Turi I'm curious if that correlates with your impression of me given you've previously suggested ISFJ and ESTJ as alternative possibilities.
> 
> I did find it a bit 'rough and ready' but I don't see Turi claiming otherwise. I didn't immediately recognise the E/I question as being E/I either but when I thought about the list of activities more it became apparent which was more stimulating to me for longer periods of time.


No, it's perfect - to score ISTJ in this 'simple' quiz - you have to _actually _prefer Introversion, Sensing, Thinking and Judging.
It's a dichotomy quiz, not a functions one, so people can try and weasel their way out of the results they got if they want due to what is essentially technicalities based on a theory that has no credibility or validity to it.

But, the fact is - to get an I result there - you have to select the I option, which is a preference for internal stimuli as opposed to the external stimuli of the E response.

I'm finding the results to be really eye-opening.. it was a rush-job, and I'm totally not married to it - but I'm noticing so many people with INxx preferences churning out ESxx results.

I feel like this is because I removed the 'gregarious', 'life of the party', 'social butterfly' aspects from the E response and placed more emphasis on it being about external stimuli - regardless of what that is - against internal stimuli.
Phrasing S to accurately reflect, well, Sensing, has been awesome as well - without the 'derpiness' of the general understanding/questionnaires, people are relating more to the idea of actively seeking out external information in order to develop an understanding of something (S) over feeling they simply _have _an intuitive understanding of it (N).. whether they do or don't is beside the point - the fact is, question two of that quiz to me, is literally asking "Sensing or Intuition" and so many "intuitives" are selecting Sensing.

I feel like it's because I had the words 'big picture' in there, and people are trying to game it.

I've posted this in other places and it's producing some pretty crazy - yet, consistent - responses.

One correlation, is INFJs typing as ESTPs through this.
For some weird reason, this makes so much sense when I consider people who think they're psychics and whatnot - I see them as SP types - due to them basically overinflating an inferior intuition.

This seems to be the way the results are going.

I'm totally not married to this quiz at all, it's just interesting.
Looking forward to doing a new one.


----------



## Felix Black (Dec 27, 2017)

Interesting test, I got ENFP, the only reason I actually picked the E option is because it had listening to music, I didn't really find the other E options very stimulating, I should've read more carefully .
I like your test but I think having only 1 question per dichotomy might cause more mistypes (people misreading/rushing while taking the test)


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Carl Jung, Isabel Briggs Myers, David Keirsey, Harold Grant, John Beebe, Turi


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Carl Jung, Isabel Briggs Myers, David Keirsey, Harold Grant, John Beebe, Turi


Why am I at the bottom of the list, mate?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I posted this in an ENTP group, and the results have actually been really accurate - most of the ones who produce results other than ENTP are ones who are questioning ENTP anyway, so I'm pretty happy with that so far.

The results in the INFJ group are absurd - either the quiz is ridiculously flawed in literally every possible way - or the group is rammed with ESTPs who overinflate their intuition


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I got ENTJ...

"Which of the following is more stimulating to you"... I didn't know what to pick, because everything listed in both options was something I consider fun and stimulating. 

"When someone suggests a new idea, which sounds more like you"...
I picked the "Thinking" option (the first one), because it described me perfectly... The second one is totally alien to me. So your Thinking/Feeling question definitely doesn't work, for me at least.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> I got ENTJ...
> 
> "Which of the following is more stimulating to you"... I didn't know what to pick, because everything listed in both options was something I consider fun and stimulating.
> 
> ...


Or, alternatively, you're a Thinker.

If being open to new ideas and information, welcoming them, and looking for the positives i.e what is good, right, or correct about them seems alien to you, well, that's indicative of a preference for Thinking.

Those are practically verbatim from the official MBTIonline website.

Admittedly - it's one single portion of what "Thinking" and "Feeling" are, though - I'm absolutely not married to this quiz or the results it produces.

If I'm to believe most people who have commented on it, are accurately typed, then I've stumbled across a shadow functions test, lol.
Or, people overinflate the absolute shit out of their inferior aspects and have a hard time seeing themselves for who they truly are.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

@Turi

Why I answered "E" to the "I" question despite being "I":

I withdraw into my thoughts not to get "stimulated" per se by coming up with exciting ideas that put me in an agitated, stimulated state. It's more of a slowly burning internal flame which I have as my preferred state. I think you are confusing the concept of stimulation with the "energy flow" concept. I easily burn out doing stimulating activities, but that doesn't change the activities that are stimulating. When the flame is getting too low I like going outside for a little fuel (stimulus) to feed the flame, but not in the way extraverts do, who revel in their flame burning really high. While the second option may describe something that I ideally do a lot, it is a very gradual cooldown phase for the most part. Yet it's during this unstimulated cooldown phase where I essentially harvest internal energy.

And the N vs S thing is not "practically verbatim" from MBTIonline, you mangled around both sides which led to an almost completely different essence of the divide than in any MBTI material I've seen. If you can't see that, I don't know what to say.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Turi said:


> Or, alternatively, you're a Thinker.
> 
> If being open to new ideas and information, welcoming them, and looking for the positives i.e what is good, right, or correct about them seems alien to you, well, that's indicative of a preference for Thinking.
> 
> Those are practically verbatim from the official MBTIonline website.


No, I'm a Feeler.



> Admittedly - it's one single portion of what "Thinking" and "Feeling" are, though - I'm absolutely not married to this quiz or the results it produces.


Exactly. You answered your own question. It's only a _portion_. When it comes to ideas in my internal world, I behave in a pretty Thinker-like way. I analyze ideas rigorously and don't give the benefit of the doubt to stupid or lazy ideas. But, you didn't ask any questions about how people actually _behave_ vis-a-vis Thinking/ Feeling. I'm not going to go up to someone and say "that idea is stupid." If someone says something that sounds stupid to me, I'll ignore them if possible, and if ignoring them would be very impolite, I'd just give a polite little "hmm" or nod. Doesn't mean I'm actually doing anything that you mention in the question-- appreciating the positive aspects of the idea, look for what is good/right, generally give them the benefit of the doubt. Externally I'm a Feeler-- internally, I'm a Thinker. That's why I use _Extroverted_ Feeling and _Introverted_ Thinking. (Why am I an INFJ and not INTP/ENTP? Because Ni is what I do 95% of the time) You can't ignore the differences between Fe/Fi, Te/Ti. Fe and Fi are totally different-- different goals, different priorities, different strategies.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> Why am I at the bottom of the list, mate?


It was supposed to be in order from oldest to newest but I'm too lazy to look it up. I'm saying your 4 question test is gonna put you on the map


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

charlie.elliot said:


> No, I'm a Feeler.


You're a feeler
You like to feel her
You're an onion peeler
You play your music in the suuun
You're a joker
You're a broker
You're a midnight toker
You get your lovin' on the ruuun


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

charlie.elliot said:


> No, I'm a Feeler.
> 
> Yes, this is something a feeler would say!


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Turi said:


> Including the words 'big picture' in the S descriptor was 'the lulz' - effective though, people see 'big picture' and think yep, that's me, always after that big picture - which is probably true - Sensors are after the big picture.
> Sensors seek to understand it, actively searching for information to develop this understanding.


And in thinking you were being smart and tricky, you mainly just outsmarted yourself. The question involves taking MBTI descriptions out of their greater context and stuffing them into questions which make no attempt to illustrate that greater concept, which is ironically what would be expected as a weakness of an S type.

Assuming you got it from here (link):


Sensing said:


> I start with facts and then form a big picture.





Intuition said:


> I like to see the big picture, then to find out the facts.


Without the intended juxtaposition, you can ignore the context and say "S types like using facts to form the big picture", but that is not how it is supposed to be read. It means that S types prioritize accumulating direct factual information, while N types prioritize looking to find out the general trend rather than focusing on the individual facts themselves.

It has nothing to do with N types creating understanding out of thin air with some sort of intuition magic (hey you used the word magic in one of your posts) and then "winging it", or not using facts to form holistic (big picture) understandings, or being satisfied with crude incomplete understandings while sensers aren't. All these things are implied or stated outright in your test question.


> Intuitives think we already know and see the big picture.


No! This is not what is being said.

This is describing a learning process, not "we already know". And the learning process for intuitives favors an approach which prioritizes the overlaying ideas which make up that "big picture" that you thought you were being so clever about. It's learning every bit as much as sensers are learning, just with a different focus (ideas instead of facts).


> We do not require active seeking of information to unearth information we think we already fucking know.


Without information (either concrete or abstract) you have nothing to synthesize a big picture understanding with. To the intuitive, concrete information should be seen more in relation to ideas than as of intrinsic importance, and thus the concrete information will be incorporated into their holistic idea-focused understanding. While sensers are taking more note of the information itself and cataloging it into memory.

See the below points which are also meant to be juxtaposed:


Sensing said:


> I remember events as snapshots of what actually happened.





Intuition said:


> I remember events by what I read "between the lines" about their meaning.


S vs N is a memory difference, a learning difference, an understanding difference, but at least make the correct juxtapositions so that you aren't just describing how one side does things, which implies that the other side doesn't do these things. Some of the things you are describing sensers doing intuitives actually do more, but you only mentioned it on the senser side, so it ends up leading to misleading answers for that and so many other reasons.


----------



## mrhcmll (Nov 22, 2013)

I got ESFP (am INFP). 

I liked the other questions but I'm struggling to understand how the first question relates to I/E. If ever, the first question tackles escapism in my opinion (Netflix aka binge-watching, reading, the internet). I also chose it because of the meaningful and deep conversations part (something very Fi). I find the second option something I do only when prompted/some issue is bothering me.


----------



## Knave (Sep 9, 2017)

I actually like the S vs N question in Turi's test. Obviously a single question can't point you one way or another, but the N answer is a very intuitive approach from my perspective. 

The other questions were difficult to choose one over the other, but the J/P question was pretty good as well.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Even for Introverts, how many are going to sit there most of their day and ponder their essence and the meaning of life as opposed to entertaining themselves with Netflix, the internet, and other recreational things because well, humans like to engage in pleasurable activities? Wouldn't it be someone like...a monk...that would sit there most of their day pondering the greater meaning of life? Also, even when doing mundane things such as watching Netflix, you can still introspect. Because the quiz only contained four questions, it is too simple to find out the Truth by using too unstable of a method to capture it.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

I got ESFP.
@Bunniculla is right. How many of the introverts are going to sit there and ponder the meaning of life?
This is some fcked up definition of what introversion means.


----------



## Diavolo (Jul 30, 2015)

Got ESTP, thought I would have INTx or something based on the answers.

Close enough btw


----------



## Whimsicott (Jan 4, 2018)

My favourite part of this test is the reactions it got here.
(Next time you make a 4 question MBTI test, if you can, don't put the questions in the E/I to S/N to T/F to J/P order. It's too obvious.)


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

ENTP?! I wish.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Pastelle said:


> ENTP?! I wish.


Hey, you looked into ENTP?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Ruri The Typer said:


> it seems, you are trying to make intuitives look like airheads and sensors look like you friendly scientist neighbor, is that what you are trying to achieve?


Regardless of whatever agenda everybody has, that is the obvious conclusion you end up once you figure out what intuition and sensation are about -- everyone knows it, with the exception of the intuitives on this site who have not studied the subject and decided to "wing it" instead.



Aluminum Frost said:


> It's hard to tell what some of these questions are even addressing. He's throwing a bunch of things together into this strange stew of sorts.


It's soup... typology soup... my favourite.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Turi said:


> 'sup?
> 
> I created this:
> https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ
> ...


I got ESFP. Disregarding the fact that this was made in about 10 minutes, (Because as long as it gives a new lead to pursue, who cares?) I think it's time I officially investigate the possibility that I use Fi and that my dominant function is Se. Thank you for this.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Rouskyrie said:


> I got ESFP. Disregarding the fact that this was made in about 10 minutes, (Because as long as it gives a new lead to pursue, who cares?) I think it's time I officially investigate the possibility that I use Fi and that my dominant function is Se. Thank you for this.


Nice.
It was a dichotomy test though, so don't take to indicate preferences for 'functions'.
Still, no point in not looking into ESFP.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Turi said:


> But trusting intuition is what makes an N type an N type.
> >_<


This comment triggered something for me that I think this gets at the crux of the S/N issue here, or at least it does for me. My attitude is "trust but verify"; I take my intuitions seriously, but I seek to verify them independently before I can accept them as fact, and this is a very important process to follow through with due seriousness because I know full well that intuition need not be accurate.

The sensing option didn't really fit, but the intuiting option did not appeal at all because I have a negative visceral reaction to "basically wing it", as it suggests a looseness of approach that I am fundamentally uncomfortable with. The question does relate to how sensing and intuiting differ, but it seems to me that it is confounded by another factor that affects how people read it.


----------



## mp2 (Dec 18, 2016)

This isn't bad for a four question test. I think it has a lot of potential to expand on. 

I got INFP, which is what I usually get on dichotomy tests. I'm leaning towards ISXJ but I'm not really 100% on my type, so it might be accurate.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

mp2 said:


> This isn't bad for a four question test. I think it has a lot of potential to expand on.
> 
> I got INFP, which is what I usually get on dichotomy tests. I'm leaning towards ISXJ but I'm not really 100% on my type, so it might be accurate.


Your response here is aligned with the F response on the quiz, fwiw.


----------



## Bumfuzzle (Sep 10, 2016)

I got ENTP, but I kinda guessed how to manipulate the results. 

My main issue is that the options are too long (I stop paying attention to what I'm reading), oddly specific, and contain too much information (the more you add, the less likely a person may relate to either option). Not to mention the options don't seem to relate to the letter they're meant to.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

@*Turi*, you can add me to your list of "INFJs" who test as ESTPs on your test hahaha! If I am to take this seriously, then I am truly an ESTP who has been living in an INFJ shadow, or a true INFJ living in an ESTP shadow and your test accurately reflected my current situation and state of mind, but which am I? :skeleton: More likely, the test was just not thorough enough. Though, I'm really intrigued that so many INFJs have typed as ESTP, as you say. A lot of unhealthy ESTPs masquerading as INFJs out there.:tongue:

As far as S/N question, I was deterred from choosing the N option, because I rarely wing anything. That sounds more like a Perceiving trait, if anything. I agree with your statement earlier about Ni not being "responsible," or I would at least say not practical. I feel like if I took this test early on in my life, I would've chosen the Feeling option, as I think I've become more skeptical of things as I've gotten older, which I think coincides with developing a latent Thinking function later in life; that is to say, cynicism.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> @*Turi*, you can add me to your list of "INFJs" who test as ESTPs on your test hahaha! If I am to take this seriously, then I am truly an ESTP who has been living in an INFJ shadow, or a true INFJ living in an ESTP shadow and your test accurately reflected my current situation and state of mind, but which am I? :skeleton: More likely, the test was just not thorough enough. Though, I'm really intrigued that so many INFJs have typed as ESTP, as you say. A lot of unhealthy ESTPs masquerading as INFJs out there.:tongue:
> 
> As far as S/N question, I was deterred from choosing the N option, because I rarely wing anything. That sounds more like a Perceiving trait, if anything. I agree with your statement earlier about Ni not being "responsible," or I would at least say not practical. I feel like if I took this test early on in my life, I would've chosen the Feeling option, as I think I've become more skeptical of things as I've gotten older, which I think coincides with developing a latent Thinking function later in life; that is to say, cynicism.


It's almost _all_ INFJs returning ESTP results.
I myself return ENTP on that quiz, and have typed officially and self typed as an INFJ in the past.

There is a clear correlation between INFJs and ESTP from that quiz.. some got ESFP, I get ENTP, something is up.

There's probably 100 "INFJs" that have taken it by now and *most* of them are returning ESTP.

Since I posted it in some INFJ specific FB groups before sharing it anywhere I could see this, it's sorta tainted now, but it was like the whole INFJ world was ESTPs for the first little while.

Either everybody inflates the shit out of their intuition and they're all con-artist SP Artisan types ala Eve DeLunas "Survival Games: Personality Play" or this test is a legit shadow functions test, haha.

But!
In the ENTP group, accuracy is really high - off by like one letter a couple of times and those people seem to be open to the new possibility anyway.

So I don't know what the shit is going on.

Erik Thor took it, the YouTube guy, and returned ESFP.
Gave me some advice re: more questions + aim for people to be able to relate to what I say.. rather than focus on accuracy.. which well, sounds like an F thing to me.

I'm gonna *NEED* that accuracy.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Why exactly does the first question deal with extroversion/introversion?

By this logic all introverts are basically are nature loving hippies who overthink about nature while extroverts are normal people who are being lazy on their well deserved day off.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

2018 said:


> Why exactly does the first question deal with extroversion/introversion?
> 
> By this logic all introverts are basically are nature loving hippies who overthink about nature while extroverts are normal people who are being lazy on their well deserved day off.


It's about how we gain energy and where we prefer to focus our energy, external stimuli VS internal stimuli.

It could do with some fleshing out.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I got ESTP.

I am an INFP. I actually thought about going ESTP style to improve my life, and develop my under developped functions, but in the end, I am not an ESTP. I wish to be more like that. I want more balance, structure and discipline into my life.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

This test is wrong on so many levels, I don't know why you bother with it.
There is simple, there is overly simplified and there's this.
It's like a kid's idea of MBTI.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

jetser said:


> This test is wrong on so many levels, I don't know why you bother with it.
> There is simple, there is overly simplified and there's this.
> It's like a kid's idea of MBTI.


It's accurate AF and you know it.
You just pissed it didn't tell you how rare you were.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Turi said:


> It's accurate AF and you know it.
> You just pissed it didn't tell you how rare you were.


Rare? You mean like you? I never wanted to be rare.
These questions are wrong. Pondering the meaning of life is not what introversion means. You can be binge watching Netflix all day and be an introvert. Or browse the internet. Actually it's what most people do.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

Turi said:


> This isn't true.
> It doesn't match the responses I've received.
> 
> People definitely want to be an INFJ, and they want INFJ to be the rarest type.
> ...


Well I literally do not care about how "special" being an INFJ is. I rather be my true type.. every type is special in their own way to me. don't get why someone would blatantly want to be a type that they aren't, thats dumb.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

AAADD said:


> I got ESTP.
> 
> I am an INFP. I actually thought about going ESTP style to improve my life, and develop my under developped functions, but in the end, I am not an ESTP. I wish to be more like that. I want more balance, structure and discipline into my life.


this sounds like you want to be more ESTJ tbh, your dual.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

spaceynyc said:


> this sounds like you want to be more ESTJ tbh, your dual.


Oy, no, I dislike the ESTJ type.

And I am not so good at planning my whole day. I just want to get things done on impulses.

But yes, how I phrased it, it did sound like the ESTJ type.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

AAADD said:


> Oy, no, I dislike the ESTJ type.
> 
> And I am not so good at planning my whole day. I just want to get things done on impulses.
> 
> But yes, how I phrased it, it did sound like the ESTJ type.


lol I gotcha.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

jetser said:


> Rare? You mean like you? I never wanted to be rare.
> These questions are wrong. Pondering the meaning of life is not what introversion means. You can be binge watching Netflix all day and be an introvert. Or browse the internet. Actually it's what most people do.


It kinda cool how it's exposing how terribly people understand this whole thing.

Which part of stimulated by external sources Vs stimulated by your own mind don't people get.

People out there are picking the I option.
It's just not you because you're not an I.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Turi said:


> It kinda cool how it's exposing how terribly people understand this whole thing.
> 
> Which part of stimulated by external sources Vs stimulated by your own mind don't people get.
> 
> ...


It's just bad, your understanding of intuition is inaccurate. It doesn't mean pulling shit out of your ass and being schizophrenic in general. Your definition of introversion and extraversion is just asinine. Especially considering introverts probably watch more television and things of that nature than extaverts, and don't get tired when doing so.


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Turi said:


> It kinda cool how it's exposing how terribly people understand this whole thing.
> 
> Which part of *stimulated by external sources* Vs stimulated by your own mind don't people get.


Everybody is stimulated by external sources. Hello!
Either you're Ne or Se secondary (to your dominant functions) you need outside stimuli to get out of your head and evolve.
The people who would just sit there and ponder their own thoughts instead of watching a new show or get any kind of external sources are either extremely lazy or in a loop.


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

I got ENFP.


----------



## Baguette (Jun 27, 2017)

I got ESTP.


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Turi said:


> First question is about energy i.e the heart of E/I.
> *Second question is about how you get the big picture, and N types are renown for thinking they just "get it", S types prefer to actually flesh it out because they don't think they just "get it" without knowing everything they need to.*


Could you explain how your understanding of E/I energy translates to those specific questions. I see some potential overlap. For example, an introvert may enjoy watching Netflix because it allows them to explore those 'deep' abstract concepts such as love. An introvert might enjoy reading a book because it lets them explore more deeply their internal feelings. They may not be able to make the fine distinction of enjoying the surface activity to the reason why they enjoy that activity underneath. 

The bolded part I'm wary to accept. Could you provide the source of information from where you got this understanding of N vs S?


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Turi said:


> First link literally says xSTP results should be treated with skeptical as should ISTJ.
> 
> They're the exact types were talking about here on the S side.
> 
> I hereby dismiss this evidence.


First of all, small sample size doesn't completely discredit the data. 

Second of all, even if you were to toss that data, there's the other two links which together encapsulate several thousand respondents and demonstrate data consistent with the first link. 
@Ocean Helm's argument still stands.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

spiderfrommars said:


> What do right and left side refer to here?


That was just where the choices were situated on the first question.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

jetser said:


> Everybody is stimulated by external sources. Hello!
> Either you're Ne or Se secondary (to your dominant functions) you need outside stimuli to get out of your head and evolve.
> The people who would just sit there and ponder their own thoughts instead of watching a new show or get any kind of external sources are either extremely lazy or in a loop.


..not everybody is Ne or Se dom or auxiliary.

You literally just removed all FJ and TJ types off the face of the planet.

..N/S.. not relevant to that question.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

This quiz has been slightly refined.
Keen to see how it goes now.

https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Turi said:


> This quiz has been slightly refined.
> Keen to see how it goes now.
> 
> https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ


ENTJ badumtss


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

Ocean Helm said:


> That was just where the choices were situated on the first question.


Ohh, OK. (Silly me.) I was curious about your statement that N, J and T would make someone more likely to pick that option, and I thought you were referring to I/N/T/J as belonging to some sort of group.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

spiderfrommars said:


> Ohh, OK. (Silly me.) I was curious about your statement that N, J and T would make someone more likely to pick that option, and I thought you were referring to I/N/T/J as belonging to some sort of group.


Pondering about abstract concepts -> Intuition + (maybe Thinking)
Not having as much of a taste for the leisurely Perceiving activities in the other choice -> Judging


----------



## jetser (Jan 6, 2016)

Turi said:


> ..not everybody is Ne or Se dom or auxiliary.
> 
> You literally just removed all FJ and TJ types off the face of the planet.
> 
> ..N/S.. not relevant to that question.


Yeah, and an ISFJ would just sit there and spend the day thinking about himself.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I got ENTJ on this quiz. : )


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

I got *ESFP*, which is funny and wrong.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

INTP

I don't understand the first question. One option talks about how you gather information, whilst the other talks about how you deal with that information. I think most introverts would choose the first option in reading books and browsing the internet and having deep, meaningful conversations - honestly, the extroverts in my life would run away from a deep conversation and those flimsy, paper things called books.

I'm not too fussed with my result, though, but ... I don't think 4 questions is enough to bring justice for how much thought you've put into this. I've read so many of your posts and threads and how deep and thought-provoking you get in discussing with other members as if you're fighting a case before the jury, haha, and that's cool and endearing, but ... this is flawed. I liked the other one you did; it felt more dramatic.

If you make another quiz, maybe at the results put: "You're a _super_ rare xxxx". That way if they do get upset, at least the super rarity will mellow them out.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

Turi said:


> This quiz has been slightly refined.
> Keen to see how it goes now.
> 
> https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ


INTP now.


----------



## EllieBird (Sep 3, 2017)

ENFP / ESFP. I enjoyed your longer quiz .


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I got ENTP


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I got intp 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Turi said:


> 'sup?
> 
> I created this:
> https://www.quiz-maker.com/QTBGMSJ
> ...


I got ESTP which is way off. This quiz needs some work, but hey, don't they all.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

iLeaf said:


> INTP
> 
> I don't understand the first question. One option talks about how you gather information, whilst the other talks about how you deal with that information. I think most introverts would choose the first option in reading books and browsing the internet and having deep, meaningful conversations - honestly, the extroverts in my life would run away from a deep conversation and those flimsy, paper things called books.
> 
> ...


I agree with your first observation. I chose the first, and I'm an introvert. My husband doesn't read books, and he's a doer and listener with action plans for people, not into deep conversations which drain him. He's an ESFP.

I got ESTP which is really off, and no, four questions won't cut it for personality or any other kind of theory although many can, and I'm sure will or have, make their answers jibe with only four questions--even if it takes one more go-round. 

I, however, was interested if this slight sketch of a quiz--kind of a quiz's quiz akin to a man's man--would give me back something close to my type. Nope.

On another note, I love your avatar. I used to use a different Chaplin on the INTJf I took part in for eight years. I love so much of his work and many of his photos too.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

Ocean Helm said:


> I made guesses of what each MBTI type (on the left) would be most likely to get on the test (on the right).
> ENFJ -> ESFJ
> ENFP -> ENFP
> ENTJ -> ESTJ
> ...


Not bad, except I got ESTP. Then again, 16Personalities and Socionics give me back INTP. I am just left or right, sometimes right on the line, for F/T. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

I picked the one involved with reading books and consuming information in general because I would rather read a book than anything else about 80% of the time. I don't play sports, but giving up books for the other one, which I also do, but just not as much as books, wasn't worth it for me. I guess that's why I got ENTJ instead of INTJ.


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

It gave me INTJ.

Actually, I changed my mind on the first question. I think the first option is more like me which would make me ENTJ  lol


----------

